# Help me choose a new pipe.



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

I am looking at these:

Savinelli Standing (677 KS) (6mm) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Savinelli Standing (628) (6mm) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Savinelli Venezia (606 KS) (6mm) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Peterson Kapet (69) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Peterson Kapet (68) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Peterson Kapet (68) Fishtail Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

I would also be willing to buy one from a member here. What one would be best?


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

I personally like the last one.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

The Sav 677KS.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

If it was me, I guess the Kapet 69, but only because I'm leery (probably unreasonably so) of filter pipes. Based just on the appearance, the Sav 677 is the one that kicks in the drool...


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a Peterson Kapet and it smokes great and is nice and light. I recommend any of that line. I tend to prefer bent billiards, but that's all subjective.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd go with either the Sav 628 or 677KS depending on which bowl size/shape you prefer. I have a Sav 413KS that's a very nice pipe for the $. I'm sure the Petes are good too, never smoked one myself though. Saw a nice dublin in the red Killarney finish once on smokingpipes.com that spoke to me, but I didn't pull the trigger. Haven't seen one in that finish/shape since, which goes to show you that he who hesitates _is_ lost, or at least can be.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

I like the 677 KS best. Nice shape, nice finish, nice rustication. I recently bought a 316 KS in the Standing line, and it's a great pipe.

For whatever reason, I've never cared for Peterson's rustication, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't like any of them.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

NEW QUESTION!

What is the difference between This Regular: Savinelli Standing Rustic Pipe #677 - savsta677

And the KS one? Standing (677 KS) (6mm) at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I like the Sav standing 677 KS, but for a few bucks more, I really like the Sav Roma 677 KS. I think the added adornment adds a bit of class and completion to the look.

Just my thoughts though. I have 4 Savinellis, and I've been nothing but completely happy with all of them. You can't go wrong.

I do have 1 Peterson, a bent billiard, and while it is a nice pipe, it tends to gurgle. Could be the shape, but I don't have that problem with any of my Savs.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ComicalFerret said:


> NEW QUESTION!
> 
> What is the difference between This Regular: Savinelli Standing Rustic Pipe #677 - savsta677
> 
> And the KS one? Standing (677 KS) (6mm) at Smoking Pipes .com


Four dollars and fifteen cents.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

ComicalFerret said:


> NEW QUESTION!
> 
> What is the difference between This Regular: Savinelli Standing Rustic Pipe #677 - savsta677
> 
> And the KS one? Standing (677 KS) (6mm) at Smoking Pipes .com


KS stands for King Size, according to their website. Same pipe, just larger, overall and bowl. EX (Extraordinaire) is larger still.

I'm happy with their standard sizes, though the big ones are very popular.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

Nicolas J. Pug said:


> KS stands for King Size, according to their website. Same pipe, just larger, overall and bowl. EX (Extraordinaire) is larger still.
> 
> I'm happy with their standard sizes, though the big ones are very popular.


That makes sense.

I might get that one next because i ended up dropping the cash on this one: Savinelli Duca Carlo Pipe #602 - savdc602

I love the look of it. I hope it is a good smoker.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice choice. You really can't go wrong with a Savinelli.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

ComicalFerret said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> I might get that one next because i ended up dropping the cash on this one: Savinelli Duca Carlo Pipe #602 - savdc602
> 
> I love the look of it. I hope it is a good smoker.


I have that very pipe, and a couple of other more expensive 602s (Opera and Roma). They are all good, and, IMO, pretty equal as smokers.

I am noticing a few pinkish spots in the Duca, as the finish has darkened a little, indicating filler, but it smokes fine.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

ComicalFerret said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> I might get that one next because i ended up dropping the cash on this one: Savinelli Duca Carlo Pipe #602 - savdc602
> 
> I love the look of it. I hope it is a good smoker.


Good choice!! Give us some comment about it when you smoke it!!


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

Should be here in 4-6 days.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

No difference between those two you posted.
Great general selection of Bent's. I always go for the one that is the lightest.
Not a single one of my pipes is over 1.9 oz and most of them are under 1.7 oz. I find it 1,000,000x more pleasing to not feel the weight of the pipe, especially a bent hanging on the lips & mouth and when they are over 1.7 oz, it starts to bug me. 
Nice new pipe. Hope it smokes well for you.


----------

